# Meet my rats



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Here are my rats that I inherited from my sister








koi 








darla


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Well if you want to see the pictures of my rats you will have to respond to this post--- because whenever I try to upload them. I will need your email address or can someone tell me who I can upload pics?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

where are they on your computer?


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

They are on my computer and also a webpage


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

You can upload your pics here http://www.photobucket.com but you will need to sign up to do so :-]


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

*Thanks here are my pictures*








Ira


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Aaaaw they are gorgeous :-] Thanx for sharing


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

they are beautiful rats but please remember the size of the picture should not exceed 600x600. this is so everyone will easily be able to see the picture and for the few of us on dial-up or simlarly slow connections it does not take all day to load the image.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I had no idea how to do that. Sorry


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Meliss said:


> I had no idea how to do that. Sorry


Do you have Paint shop pro or any other photo manipulation programs?? You can use that to reduce the size of your images or sometimes if you have uploaded a photo onto somewhere like www.photobucket.com they will let you reduce the size of the image there


----------

